# Lots of unwanted Noise!!



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I moved into a new house last year and haven't had too much time to play since then. Until recently. My "music room" has several outlets (it used to be a home theatre so there are wires everywhere. In any event, every outlet except for one adds a lot of noise to my set-up. A LOT. I can't run everything from that one outlet so I was wondering if there is an easy fix solution for this.

The previous owner used mostly CFL lights. I've changed a lot fo them but not all. I just don't like them. Does anyone know if CFLs can create noise?

I've read in the past about Line Conditioners that eliminate noise but that was during the Monster Cables propaganda days. I don't know if there is any real science behind line conditioners. 

Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes CFLs do create noise, along with battery chargers, radios, TVs, motors, etc.
Electrical noise can be classified in two groups. Radiated and conducted.

Radiated travels through the air and conducted travels along the power conductors.

A line conditioner will only eliminate the conducted variety.


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

First thing I'd be doing is getting one of those cheap testers from the Source that plug into a mains outlet and tells you if it is wired correctly.

is the socket that is ok on a separate circuit??

Is there something like a fridge on the noisy circuits??


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Absolutely agree with Gizmo. Get the three prong tester. It's been my experience with a lot of home theater guys that they disconnect the grounds to avoid ground loop hum in their systems. It's possble that if the HT room were done by a DIY'er that is what's happening.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

I use a Furman Power conditioner in my studio. Helps prevent voltage flucuations and gives you a cleaner sine wave. Dimmer switches are another source of noise.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks for all of the info. I do have one of those plug testers somewhere. Time to dig it up. Unfortunately it'll be a little time consuming to see what's on the circuit but I may have to try that as well. It's my understanding that half of the basement is on one circuit while the other half shares a couple. I dread spending the day trying to sort all of that out. Might be necessary though."Furman Power Conditioner" sounds expensive but possibly worth it.


----------

